# New goat has diarrhea and off her food this morning



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys yesterday we picked up our new mini and introduced her to Kuta. They are getting along pretty well, although she is still settling in and most probably missing her mum and herd 

She had diarrhea yesterday afternoon but other than that was grazing fine and seemed normal. This morning she seemed normal-still a bjt unsettled but her poos are still runny and she wasn't terribly interested in eating her breakfast. I've also noticed that she is more sniffing things this morning than eating them while grazing.

I'm putting it down to stress with the move, and settling in. Is there anything I can do to help her and entice her to eat and get her poos back to normal? Or do I just need to wait it out.

She's come from a good breeder and very healthy so I'm not worried about any kind of sickness etc

Thanks guys!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would give probiotics and b complex. It would be best to get a fecal done to check parasite load. Is she anemic?


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

She doesn't appear to be anemic. We spent some time at the breeders before taking her home and she was her normal self so I feel like this may be stress/homesickness she's following Kuta around and jumping on things-just seems very spooked


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The stress could have caused an increased amount of parasites. What is her FAMACHA score?


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

She's a bit skittish so I couldn't get a great look but appears normal to me. She was wormed a day or so before I got her as well


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What was she wormed with, how much, and what does she weight? Different wormers take care of different worms. You really need get a fecal done. 

Another thing, has she been treated for cocci?


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not sure what she was wormed for. She's eating a little and drinking now and otherwise normal other than unsettled and and still has runny poos 

I just went a got some probiotics so will try give them to her tonight. I got her to eat some crackers which are her favourite treat


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Her poo atm


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

She just drank some water with some electrolytes so hopefully that helps too


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Keep a eye on her temp and watch for shipping fever. The runs is one of the symptoms. What was she eating at the breeders place? It could be diet change as well. I see some land in the pictures, if you are feeding grain I would cut it out till her poop is back to normal. Try offering her some tree leaves, I'm not sure what kind of trees you might have but make sure they are ok to give. If you by any chance have oak trees try those. I can usually get a goat off of feed to eat those and it really does help with any upset tummies. I would keep going with the vitamin b, probiotics and electrolytes and just keep a eye on her temp and make sure she doesn't have a rattle when she breaths or a snotty nose.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

She was eating similar feed to us, only difference is she gave them chaff mixed in with muesli and pellets and we are giving muesli and pellets with no chaff. She did give me some food to help get her transitioned on to our feed. 

No snotty nose, coughing or rattling when she breathes. Hopefully she's better tomorrow


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Poos are still runny today. Doesn't appear to have a runny nose or be breathing with a rattle. She seems a little more settled and is running around and ate some of her breakfast, some hay and grazed. If there is no improvement we will take her to the vets-I'm just worried the stress of that will make things worse 

Even though she was wormed for it recently could it be Coccidiosis? Heard it can be brought on by stress


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it could be. If she is acting totally fine I would hold off on the trip and just get a sample and take that in to start with. Another thing I do on any stomach issues is give CD antitoxin. If she has been vaccinated and you give it though you will have to revaccinate but I'm kinda a better safe then sorry kind of person. I've only ever lost one goat to over eating but after that it's the first thing I grab.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok well we just gave her some probiotics to help. If no improvement I will take a sample to the vet. Thanks so far for your help!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Many goats get digestive upsets when they first change homes, but it can still become serious. Crackers are probably not so good while she has diarrhea. She should really only be having hay & browse right now, in my opinion. Some people like to give flat dark beer in this situation. Probios & electrolytes are good, & some people also add gatorade to their water pails. In addition, there are usually scours remedies at the feed store. It sounds like her behavior is still normal so that's good--I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

we gave some probiotics this afternoon and while still runny her poo looked a little firmer.

So should I cut out normal feed altogether? I've reduced it and shes been grazing and having hay.

Going to try get a sample to take to the vet tomorrow. She still seems happy and normal


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, stop giving her grain while she's still scouring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Gave her plain hay this morning. Seems fine but her poo is still very runny. This is her poo this morning









Will be calling the vet today when they open


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Green means dietary. Was she getting hay in her old home? I would give B complex, probiotics and activated charcoal.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes she got hay, as well as chaff, goat muesli and pellets mixed together. The only difference here is no chaff and probably some different things to graze on. Trying to find someone to come around and help me give her the probiotics as she's hard to hold on her own. Yesterday we gave her 5ml thinking maybe we should up the dose?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can't OD probiotics, so upping the dose would be fine. Is she on lush pasture or browse? Was she at her previous home?


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

It's mostly just weeds and some grass. Same as her old home the only difference is she had more of it there and no trees-but here she has trees


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm. MOM and/or activated charcoal would help clear up the green scours.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The trees shouldn't be causing the problem. Brush, trees, good roughage like that I haven't ever had a problem with them going straight on it. I'm guessing it's probably the mix. Are you feeding the exact amount that the other person was? If so with the chaff hay out that will change the amount of what she normally gets. Maybe skip tomorrow on that and see if she firms up at all. With a upset stomach you kinda want to lay off the feeds like the goat feed and such and just give them hay and all the other stuff you have, its better on the tummy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are doing Probios, give 10cc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guys. Been to the vets and asked for abit of advice. Vet said continue what we are doing, hay and chaf only and electrolytes in the water. She said continue to give her 5ml of probiotic each day and if she still had runny poos after 3-4 days then bring her in. This morning I could not find any runny poos though so she looks like she's getting better!  







As you can see they are almost normal


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome news, good work.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Her poos are completely normal now and she's running around getting into mischief


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That's great! What a nice picture of her--so sweet. So, now you have 3 goats? They're addicting, aren't they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

catharina said:


> That's great! What a nice picture of her--so sweet. So, now you have 3 goats? They're addicting, aren't they?


No not 3-we had to rehome beautiful Gumpy as her and Kuta simply did not work together  However she is now living with a beautiful big boy called Peppi and they are both head over heels in love-and I can visit whenever I want. So happy ending all round


----------



## lazjfarm (Oct 3, 2016)

That should be expected, I'd give probias a few days if the diarrhea doesn't stop I'd give and your vet won't agree with me but give Specta gaurd but be sure to follow it up with probias I use goats prefer they like the taste


----------

